# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل من طريقة عملية للكتابة بالرسم العثماني على وورد مباشرة؟

## أبو_سالم

أي طريقة عملية للكتابة بالرسم العثماني على وورد مباشرة أو أي برنامج متاح؟
إخواني طلبة العلم والمشايخ الفضلاء وكل تقني معلوماتية؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سؤال بسيط أتعبني وأتعبت معي بسببه إخوانا جزاهم الله خيرا:
كيف نكتب بالرسم أو بالنسخ العثماني مباشرة في برنامج متاح كوورد: مباشرة أو  على الأقل النسخ واللصق إليه ليس بطريقة الصور ولكن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار كلمات يمكن تغييرها أو التعامل معها ضمن كلمات النص.
ولا أعني خط النسخ كما يتبادر لذهن بعضنا بل كيف أضيف مثلا الألف الخنجرية بسهولة عند كتابة كلمة مَـ ا ـلِكِ بالمد في قراءة عاصم والكسائي ويعقوب والحسن؟
وهذاا مهم لمن يريد كتابة مصاحف، أو الاستشهاد بالآيات بروايات مختلفة لم تطبع أو ليست متوفرة ضمن ما هو متاح ومطبوع، كالقراءات الشاذة...
وللموضوع أهميته، جعل الله تعالى إجابتكم ضمن عمل نرجوا الله تعالى أن يجعله من الحسنات الجارية. والله تعالى الموفق وعليه نتوكل وهو حسبنا وإليه المصير.
شكر الله لكم مسبقا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو_سالم

ومع العلم أن هناك برامج تضاف للورد قد تكون مساعدة في ذلك ولكن لا أعررف لها تحديثا يتماشى مع الزمان: فبرنامج مصحف النور الالكتروني للوورد، قد يكون مفيدا وأضعت حوالي اليوم لأبحث له عن نسخة تصلح لويندوز فيستا وورد 2007 فلم أجد. الله المستعان.

----------


## التقرتي

http://www.almajara.com/forums/archi...p/t-15575.html

----------


## عبدالله العلي

تفضل مصحف مجمع الملك فهد
http://www.qurancomplex.org/Material...2&notMenu=true

----------


## أبو_سالم

جزى الله خيرا من أجاب وأراد المساعدة (التقرتي وعبدالله العلي)، جعل الله ذلك في موازين حسناتهم. 
المواقع التي ذكر الإخوان اطلعت عليها قبل كتابة هذا الطلب بهذا الموقع المحترم. لكنها ببساطة لا تمكنك إلا من مشاهدة الخط العثماني فقط. ولا تتيح لك الكتابة به عن طريق الوورد.
والسؤال بطريقة أخرى: كيف يستطيع طلبة العلم كتابة الآيات القرآنية برواية ليست مطبوعة وبالرسم العثماني؟
مثال بأي طريقة كتب الإخوة بـموقع الشبكة الإسلامية القرآن الكريم بالقراءات السبع، و الموجودة هنا:
http://audio.islam***.net/audio/index.php?page=rewayat
أي خط وعلى أي برنامج نستطيع به فعل ذلك؟
*هذا هو السؤال.
أسأل الله أن أكون أفصحت عن الهدف الذي سينفع الله به طلبة العلم.*

----------


## أبو_سالم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع بلا جواب من الإخوة والأخوات المشايخ وطلبة العلم المرتادين لهذ الصرح العلمي العظيم.
فكيف تفعلون في كتبكم وكيف تستشهدون بالآيات وتضعونها بسلاسة في ملفات كتبكم قبل طبعها؟ بل وكيف تكتبون آيات لا توجد بمصاحف مطبوعة؟
وهل فقط دور النشر هي المكلفة؟ 
هاتوا ما معكم من علم في هذا الباب نفع الله بكم.والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## التقرتي

http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/Di...ora=7&nAya=200

----------


## أبو_سالم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي التقرتي الموقع فيه صورة من نوع: Png 
السؤال مرة أخرى لكل تقني أو شيخ أو طالب علم، كيف كتب هؤلاء الإخوة بخط رسم المصحف؟؟؟؟
اللهم لا يسر إلا ما جعلته يسيرا.

----------


## التقرتي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي التقرتي الموقع فيه صورة من نوع: Png 
> السؤال مرة أخرى لكل تقني أو شيخ أو طالب علم، كيف كتب هؤلاء الإخوة بخط رسم المصحف؟؟؟؟
> اللهم لا يسر إلا ما جعلته يسيرا.


الموقع فيه الايات قصها و الصقها

----------


## أبو_سالم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الموضوع بلا جواب من الإخوة والأخوات المشايخ وطلبة العلم المرتادين لهذ الصرح العلمي العظيم.
> فكيف تفعلون في كتبكم وكيف تستشهدون بالآيات وتضعونها بسلاسة في ملفات كتبكم قبل طبعها؟ بل وكيف تكتبون آيات لا توجد بمصاحف مطبوعة؟
> وهل فقط دور النشر هي المكلفة؟ 
> هاتوا ما معكم من علم في هذا الباب نفع الله بكم.والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذا هو المطلوب مرة أخر يا أهل العلم يا تقنيين كيف أوضح لكم أكثر؟ نفع الله بكم، مشروعي كتابة مصحف غير مطبوع. فكيف أكتب بالخط العثماني كما كتب أولئك المصاحف الموجودة على الشبكة ؟
وكيف أكتب آية بالنسخ واللصق وهي غير مطبوعة من قبل؟
كـــيـــف نكتب مباشرة على وورد أو أي برنامج متاح بـــالـخـــط الــعـــثـــمــ  انـــي؟ وما أظن أنني أطلب المستحيل فقد سبقني الكثير لمثل هذا وشواهدهم بالروابط السابقة.
فكيف كتبوا هذا قبل وضعه بشكل صور أو ملفات بي دي إف؟
الله المستعان
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## محمدالخالدي

هل زرت وحملت مكتبة سيمانور للنشر فأعتقد ستفيدك .

----------


## أبو_سالم

أخي حمد الخالدي أحسنتم، جزاكم الله خيرا، نزلت نسخة من مكتبة سيمانور للنشر  ويبدو بها المبتغى، ولازلت أدرس إمكانياتها، رغم أن البرنامج حدد أن لنا مدة خمس مرات فقط. 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.
شكر الله لكم.

----------


## محمدالخالدي

لا ما عليك البرنامج مفتوح والدكتور الحوشان المشرف على البرنامج سمعته يقول : الي ما يقدر يشتريها له الحق بعدم الدفع طبعاً كل ما فتحت البرنامج راح يذكرك بالخمس مرات لكن لن يغلق لك البرنامج.

البرنامج جيد جدا وهو الإصدار الأول وبه خاصية البحث بأربع قراءات قرانية ولأول مره وفيه خاصية البحث بمجمع الفوائد.

----------


## أبو_سالم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
منذ مدة وأنا أستعمل (مكتبة سيمانور) البرنامج المذكور سالفا للكتابة به، ويبدو أنه جد متعب ولا ينسجم مع حروف ويندوز، ويأتي بطريقة للكتابة خاصة به يصعب عليك حسرها، ينطلق بك من اليسار لليمين، ثم برواية ورش يكتب بالطريقة القديمة التي كان يكتب بها أجدادنا وكتبنا بها في الكتاتيب العتيقة، بنقط الفاء نقطة تحتية والقاف نقطة فوقية... وغير ذلك، وإن شاء الله تعالى سأصور لكم بعض هذه المتاعب لاحقا لو تيسر لي شيء من الوقت.
وعلى كل حال فالمشكل يبقى قائما في إيجاد برنامج نستطيع كتابة كتاب الله به، سهل المنال على الوورد مثلا، بخطوط عربية عصرية جميلة، كما كتبه إخواننا بالشبكة الإسلامية، إننا لا نطلب المستحيل من أمة تعتني بكتاب ربها، أين أنتم يا مشايخ ويا طلبة العلم ويا تقنيين، ويا دور نشر، ألا تفيدوننا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو_سالم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشاكل الكتابة بالرسم العثماني باستعمال برنامج مكتبة سيمانور للنشر
ما المشكل مع برنامج برنامج مكتبة سيمانور للنشر ؟
هذا ملف يوضح ما يعانيه طالب العلم الذي يريد خدمة كتاب الله تعالى:
وبعد كتابة النص داخل ملف واستشهدت بآيات، ثم بعدها فتحت الملف من جديد، مرة فوجئت بظهور النص كالتالي:
صورة1


طبعا الآية (واضحة) بالرسم – لكنه رسم بالمربعات، لا الرسم العثماني.

وأحيانا لا يفعل هذا بكل الحروف إلا أن يكون حظك مثل حظي بل فقط ببعض الحروف المختارة والاختيار المفضل من قِـبل البرنامج هو على حرف الدال، المكسور أو المفتوح (يدلِّعه فقط) يُعوّضه بالمربع بعد غلق الملف وفتحه، كما في الصورة:
صورة2



والآن سأظهر لكم بأمثلة قليلة بعض عيوب البرنامج عند محاولة (التفلسف) وتغيير ما كتب، مثلا برواية ورش:
محاولة الكتابة بنفس الخط خط الرسم
صورة3.jpg




وقد كان ظريفا فتركني أكتب بالعربية لكن له وحده خط الرسم وليس لنا. 
صورة4.jpg



اتركونا نضع المشيرة وسط الكلمة حتى لا تبقى له ذريعة لتغيير الخط
عندها تغيرت اللغة التلقائية للاتينية:
صورة5.jpg


وهذا ما أخرج لي دون تغيير اللغة
صورة6.jpg


فإن غيرتها للعربية عند وضع المشيرة وسط الكلمة:
صورة7.jpg



ثم كتبنا : أي لقد خلقنا الانسان في شدة وعناء، عندها ترى عجبا: لقد أعطت:
صورة8



لنأتي بالبرنامج ونكتب من خلاله بدلا من ملف وورد خارجي (مستقل عن برنامج سيمانور).
لنفتح البرنامج على نفس السورة، برواية حفص:
صورة9.jpg




ولنكتب الآن من داخل البرنامج العبارة: أي لقد خلقنا الإنسان في شدة وعناء، مكابدا لمتغيرات الحياة الدنيا.
وكالعادة خط آخر:
صورة10.jpg



وعند وضع المشيرة وسط الكلمة:
صورة11.jpg


تغيرت اللغة للعجمية، فلنكتبت:
صورة12.jpg




فإن غييرت للعربية:
صورة13.jpg


فالله المستعان.
أمة مليار وزيادة ليس بها ما يكفي من تقنيين لحل مشكلة الكتابة برسم كتاب ربها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ إلا لفئة صغيرة محصورة في بعض دور النشر، ومن ارتبط بها للمعاش.
ومن لم يرد أن يمر بدور النشر أو يرغب في أن ينشر لحاله، هل عليه أن يخالف الرسم؟؟؟
أتمنى أن لا يكون الأمر هكذا وأن يعمم الرسم بالعثماني حتى ولو أغاظ من يغيظهم اسم عثمان بن عفان ذي النورين، رضي الله عنه.
هذه صورة أخرى لما قد يفعله البرنامج الآن اختار السكون على اللام ليكون ضحية المربعات العجيبة:
صورة14.jpg


*أرجو من له حل أن يوافينا به، والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

----------


## أبو_سالم

الإخوة المشرفون، رجاء تحويل الموضوع إلى مكان يناسب، مثلا في:"مشاكل لم تحل" أو ما شابَهَ.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

